# FreeBSD 11.1 fresh install - Nvidia install howto??



## dirkme (Feb 4, 2018)

I just started with FreeBSD and wonder if there is anyone, who could help me to get my Nvidia GT 730 graphic Card installed.

If I google around, I find some examples which provide more questions than answers and are not always leading to success.

Wondering if here is someone with patients and could provide a step by step guide?

Any help is very much appreciated

Dirk

Tried to install from ports and that's what I got:

```
root@voyager:/usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver # make install clean
===>  nvidia-driver-390.25 requires kernel source files in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver
root@voyager:/usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver #
```


----------



## Snurg (Feb 5, 2018)

Nvidia just plainly sucks (my private opinion after learning more about them they want their users to know about them).
Possibly the best short howto is this post: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/63456/page-3#post-369833


----------



## Handsome Jack (Feb 5, 2018)

See picture under 5)
https://www.tecmint.com/freebsd-11-1-installation-guide/amp/
Maybe You did not include 'src' when installed system?

(This message was sent from smartphone, and I have limited posibilities for copy/ paste links or pictures)


----------



## dirkme (Feb 5, 2018)

I was doing a little Youtube channel and I have done a step by step guide / tutorial where even ubuntu user can copy and paste all steps necessary to get their Nvidia Graphic Cards installed;






Hope that will help new comers to FreeBSD and others who struggle to find the proper and working solution.

Have fun with your FreeBSD

Dirk


----------



## dirkme (Feb 6, 2018)

Handsome Jack said:


> See picture under 5)
> https://www.tecmint.com/freebsd-11-1-installation-guide/amp/
> Maybe You did not include 'src' when installed system?
> 
> (This message was sent from smartphone, and I have limited posibilities for copy/ paste links or pictures)



Dang, you got that right and I am afraid lots of "beginners" won't know about it. Will make a video where I can mention this. 
Thanks

Dirk


----------

